# Welcher Angelkatalog is der billigste ?



## Steff (3. März 2002)

Hi Leute,  :g 

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich am billigsten bestellen kann?

Ich habe den Askari-Katalog, wo ich die Preise ziemlich hoch finde!!!  :e  :e  :e 

See you later  :z 

Steff  :g


----------



## hsobolewski (3. März 2002)

Hallo.
Das glaube ich ist eine der schwersten Fragen!! So wie ich das sehe sind etliche der kartalogfirmen bei ganz bestimmten Firmen billig, aber bei anderen Firmen wieder Teurer. Z.B. Schirmer bei Balzer sehr günstig aber bei Fox bald unbezahlbar. Aber der Gerlinger ist eigendlichDurchschnit was die Preise angeht, dafür hat er eine rießen Auswahl. Da siehst du schon das ist gar nicht so einfach zu beandworten.
Gruß........Helmut...


----------



## Homer (3. März 2002)

Das kann man wie gesagt kaum sagen, ich finde Angeldomäne recht preiswert. Es kommt immer darauf an, was du haben willst. Mal ist Gerlinger billiger oder Angeldomäne oder vielleicht noch ein anderer. Ich hatte mir letztens von Shimano die Baitrunner Aero GTE 8000 gekauft, für sage und schreibe 88€ das Stück, habe ich nach längerem stöbern im Internet gefunden.


----------



## siegerlaender (3. März 2002)

Ja, würd ich auch sagen. Man muß immer Preise vergleichen. Mal ist der billiger mal der Andere. Genauer Preisvergleich lohnt sich!


----------



## Hunter (3. März 2002)

Hallo,

Angeldomäne ist der Billigste!!!! Aber trotzdem: immer die Preise vergleichen! Gerade im Internet findet man oft echte Schnäppchen...


----------



## Dude (5. März 2002)

Ich bin Stammkunde bei Gerlinger, sicherlich gibt es teilweise günstigere Angebote, aber wenn Du bei den verschiedenen Katalogen jeweils das günstigste bestellst, fallen jede Menge Versandkosten zusätzlich an. Bei Gerlinger bekomme ich aufgrund des grossen Angebots fast alles.


----------



## Platti (5. März 2002)

Hi Steff,

so allgemein wird es dir nicht erspart bleiben, die Preise zu vergleichen. Aber für konkrete Anfragen zu konkreten Produkten ist das Board eine ideale Auskunftsquelle. Also-werd´genauer. Gruß

Platti


----------



## DozeyDragoN (6. März 2002)

Moin,
manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das die meisten Leute auf dem Board hier nur posten, um ein paar Sternchen zu ergattern (Ja, Du, schau nicht so unbeteiligt am Monitor vorbei) ... 

Oki, Steff, nen Katalog ist in meinen Augen eher dazu da, sich einen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen, was es denn so schickes und neues gibt oder um sich ein wenig zu neuem inspirireren zu lassen. Sicherlich sehr lohnenswert, wenn man Massenware (Haken, Bleie, Posen und andere Kleinteile) für eine ganze Saison kaufen möchte.
Vor der Anschaffung teurerer Sachen, wie Ruten, Bissanzeiger, Rollen oder gar Liegen und Zelte, sollte man allerdings nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen, sondern das Gerät in der hand gehabt haben. Nur wenn man wirklich weiß, was man will, kann man das auch im katalog bestellen. Und hab immer die Versandkosten im Hinterkopf, denn nix is ärgerlicher, als eine Fehlbestellung/ Fehlzusendung... DU mußt dann nocheinmal Porto zahlen, um den Kram zurück zu bekommen. Und bei Deinem Händler in der Nähe geht es meisten viel schneller.

Gruß, DD


----------



## Franky (6. März 2002)

> _Original von DozeyDragoN _
> Moin,
> manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das die meisten Leute auf dem Board hier nur posten, um ein paar Sternchen zu ergattern (Ja, Du, schau nicht so unbeteiligt am Monitor vorbei) ...
> 
> Gruß, DD



Ist mal ignoriert da unnötig und daneben!!!!!!!!! 


Moin Steff,

ich bin davon ab zu bestellen, bis auf "spezielle Dinge" wie z.B. Klein- und Rutenbauteile, die ich beim Händler nebenan nicht bekomme, denn die besten Schnäppchen lassen sich da machen.
Ein Blick in die Kataloge ist aber immer lohnenswert, dennoch werde ich bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens bleiben!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2002)

Moin DozeyDragoN!
Was hast du für ein Problem? Ich kann hier nicht ein posting lesen wo irgend jemand nach bunten Strenen geiert. #d
Ich denke der Spruch war von dir ein wenig daneben.


----------



## Albatros (6. März 2002)

dito, schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an. Auch ich fand alle Antworten als aussagekräftig. Persönlich halte ich es wie siegerländer. Erst mal Preise vergleichen, dannach den Händler vor Ort kontaktieren und dann entscheiden


----------



## brockmaster (6. März 2002)

Das Problem gibt es doch in allen Bereichen. Die Großketten und Versandhäuser können einfach billiger verkaufen als ein kleiner Händler. Da gibt es Händler, die sich wirklich gut auskennen und den Kunden richtig gut und fair beraten. Das muß man dann eben auch mitbezahlen. Ich finde es wirklich total daneben, sich bei einem oder mehreren Händlern beraten zu lassen, alles in die Hand zu nehmen und auszuprobieren, und dann mit den Worten:" Na ja, ich überlege es mir noch mal", den Laden zuverlassen und das entsprechende Teil im Katalog zu bestellen.
Nichts gegen Katalogbestellungen! Wenn ich weiß, was ich will, mach ich das. Aber fair muß man sein!

In diesem Sinne

Matthe


----------



## DozeyDragoN (6. März 2002)

Hui, das scheint ja einigen ordentlich auf den Schlips gegangen zu sein... 1. ich sprach nicht von diesem Thread, sondern vom board allgemein; 2. zur Beruhigung der Gemühter: ich korigiere von -> die meisten ... zu -> ein paar wenige... 3. macht den schlips mal etwas auf, es kann doch nicht sein, das man sich von so eine kleinen neckerei so angegriffen fühlt (oder doch vorbeigesehen? ;O)  ) 4. ich finde es schon nervig, wenn man sich auf einen neuen Beitrag in einem interessanten Thread freut, die Email ankommt, man sich hinnavigiert und dann dort nur einen grinsenden smilie vorfindet oder ein "genau" oder ein sehe ich genauso" oder finde ich auch" ... klar kann man so seine meinung kund tun, aber wird richtig doof, wenn das dann auch noch fünf mal hintereinander passiert.....

Ein friedlicher Gruß, DD


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. März 2002)

Moin!
Ich denke mal auf den Schlips getreten hat sich hier niemand gefühlt nur deine Äußerungen waren etwas provozierend. Streit wollen wir auf dem Board nemlich auch nicht haben.
Wenn nun der eine oder andere mit einem Smilie oder nur drei Wörtern auf einen Beitrag antwortet dann ist es eben so. Auch wenn es noch son Blödsinn ist so müssen wir bei über 1000 Mitgliedern eben damit leben. Ist zwar nicht schön aber muß sein.


----------



## Pete (7. März 2002)

Ich kann DD auch ein bisschen verstehen, er ist relativ neu, liest anfangs ein paar echt gute und informative Beiträge, leckt Blut und findet Gefallen am Board, und dann diese immer wieder mal zum Problem werdenden "Nullnummern" -
DD, das haben wir alles schon durch, und glaub mir, die, denen das Board echt am Herzen liegt, distanzieren sich in der Regel von jenen "Schwachsinnsbeiträgen"...Mir kochte damals innerlich auch das Blut, als ich noch neu dabei war...und: ich habe mich auch zu Wort gemeldet und meine Meinung dazu gesagt...
Deine Randbemerkungen jedoch in Richtung derer, die sich hätten auf den Schlips getreten fühlen müssen, fand ich nicht so gut...Angesprochen fühlen sich dann immer eher die, die es eigentlich nicht betrifft, die aber in ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber dem Board soetwas denn doch nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen wollen oder können.
Diejenigen, auf die deine sicherlich nicht unrichtige Beobachtung zutreffen könnte, sehen das oftmals gar nicht so eng, ihnen ist scheinbar auch nicht bewußt, dass ihre lols und cools so manchen Boardie nerven....
Aber: jeder von uns ist anders, und es ist schon nicht einfach, alle Charaktere und Typen unter einen Hut zu kriegen...Eben das macht auch die Farbigkeit und die immer noch währende Lebendigkeit dieses Portals aus...
Und um ein zweites dieser Art im Netz zu finden, wirst du wohl sicher vergebens suchen...


----------



## Ace (7. März 2002)

So jetzt vertragt euch mal wieder
alles wird wieder gut... :q 

Zum Thema:
Also ich finde immer wenn ich was spezielles suche bei Askari die günstigsten Sachen.
Aber ich bestelle ungerne dort weil sie oft Angebote groß anpreisen und dann nix auf Lager haben, bzw nur die Hälfte ankommt.Auch ist es dort nicht so gut bestellt mit der reklamationsabwicklung.
Da habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Angeldmäne gemacht.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. März 2002)

sage nur einfach Preise vergleichen! Evtl. auch bei den Auktionshäusern vorbeischauen und hier im Flohmarkt .
Kleinteile nur beim Fachhändler kaufen, es sei denn Du hast ne größere Bestellung beim Versandhändler oder es kommen noch größere Teile dazu. Ansonsten sind die Versandkosten zu hoch. Neuheiten und besondere Teile kaufe ich meist über Online shops in den USA. Echolote sowieso. Ruten und Rollenpreise und andere Großteile solltest Du erst im versandhandel und Onlineshops abklappern und die entsprechenden Versandkosten berücksichtigen. Dann die Teile beim Fachhändler begutachten und mit ihn über die versandpreise verhandeln. Manchmal bekommst Du dann die gerätschaften zum selben Kurs , ansonsten bestellen über Versandhandel!

PS: an DD 
Dein Äußerung ist voll daneben. Pete hat hier dazu schon alles gesagt. hast wohl noch Würmer im Kopf 
 #d


----------



## Rotauge (8. März 2002)

Hallo,

also so ganz unrecht hat er nicht. Hier wird oft viel Mist verzapft und die Anzahl der Sternchen sagt überhaupt nix über die Qualität der Beiträge aus.
Ich finde das gut, das das mal angesprochen wurde. Damit sollten wir uns konstruktiv mit auseinandersetzen.

Zu den Katalogen:

Also ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern im Großen und Ganzen nur anschließen. Es kommt wirklich drauf an, was man sucht.

Hervorheben kann ich in diesem Jahr die Angeldomäne und Schirmer aus Schweinfurt. Gerlinger ist auch zu beachten mit dem sehr riesigen Angebot (hat auch eine gute Abwicklung).

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Robert (8. März 2002)

Hi,

Ich hab ein Sternchen - und das ist gut so  :q 
Im Prinzip sind die nichtssagenden Posting ja wirklich oft nervig, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, bei über 1000 Membern wohl unvermeidbar.

Zu den Katalogen -
Ich bestell bei den Versandhändlern wenn sich die Versandkosten auch rechnen oder ich die gewünschte Ware nirgend sonst finde. Meistens legen bei uns auch mehrere Leute zusammen, damit sichs rentiert. Bei den Preisen hilft wirklich nur vergleichen.
Im Schnitt gesehen, sind meiner Ansicht nach (zumindest bei den Sachen, die ich überwiegend brauch) die Angeldomäne und Schirmer recht günstig. Mit Schirmer hab ich auch noch gute Erfahrungen im Reklamationsfall gehabt - sehr kulant.

Tschau

Robert


----------



## Bellyman (9. März 2002)

Hallo beieinander,
kann der Aussage von Ace teilweise recht geben, bei Askari haben sie meist "Wahnsinnspreise" und sehr viele Sachen sind nicht lieferbar, bei kleinteilen ist die Qualität "unter aller S.."
Angeldomäne ist zwar preiswerter, aber auch da ist nicht immer alles zu haben und manchmal schicken die echten Schrott als Ersatzartikel.
Gerlinger und Schirmer sind super, insbesondere der 1/4 jährliche Angebotskatalog von Gerlinger, da sind manchmal echte Schnäppchen drin.
So long: Bellyman  #h


----------



## Stuka1982 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkatalog is der billigste ?*

Das man im Netz immer super Sachen findet kann wenn man nur vergleicht und ein bisserl rum stöbert wurde hier ja schon oft genug angeführt.

Um noch einen Versand zu nennen der meiner Meinung nach immer mal wieder einen Blick wert ist:

www.fishers-paradise.de


#h


----------



## heinzrch (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkatalog is der billigste ?*

Die besten Schnäppchen macht man nicht mit der regulären Katalogware, sondern mit der Ware aus den Sonderlisten, die du z.B. bei Gerlinger (top !!!) oder auch Schirmer (auch top !!) per Anruf oder mail bestellen kannst (oder auch online gucken...). Bei Askari ist es etwas anders, die scheinen keine explizite Sonderliste zum Verschicken zu haben, haben aber ebenfalls tolle Schnäppchen in den den Angelzeitschriften beiliegenden Flyern bzw. im Internet.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkatalog is der billigste ?*

Askari hat öfter mal so kleine Sonderlisten in den Angelzeitschriften beigelegt.
Da geht es aber hauptsächlich ums verscherbeln der Eigenmarken und da muss man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## macke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welcher Angelkatalog is der billigste ?*

Also ich bestelle immer bei meinem lokalen Händler. Der kann bis auf 1-2 exotische Händler alles besorgen, versendet, berät gut und hat einfach unschlagbare Preise. Da kann ich von jedem Katalogpreis auf jeden Fall 10-20% wegrechnen. Und wenn ich mal ne Rolle oder so vorher befummeln will, dann kann ich auch eben hinfahren und mir alles anschauen. Was will man mehr? Gut, es gibt keinen Printkatalog in dem man schmökern kann. Aber den haben andere und das Internet gibt es ja auch noch...


----------

